# 45NRTH Wolvhammer Boot sizing



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I looked up the sizing chart on the 45NRTH webpage and they showed how to measure your foot for sizing to their winter riding boot (see attached). My longer foot measured 284mm barefoot, which puts me at a size 45 per their chart and I wear size 11 shoes which also puts me at a 45 per their chart. All sounds good there, but I've seen on here people suggesting ordering up one size from thier normal cycling shoe size.

My Pearl Izumi Alp EX III's are a 46 and per their size chart, I'm a PI 45.5. Makes sense as the 45's were a little cramped in the toe and the 46 just a tad large. 

So my question is, did any of you who ordered these do the foot measurement technique on the 45NRTH site and if so, how was the fit?


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used their recommended measuring method and it was dead on. I wear a size 10 in street shoes and ordered the 44 and wouldn't change it. I wear a pair of ultra thin ski socks and a pair of mid-weight smartwools over them with no problem. I have a somewhat wide foot, I generally don't order wide shoes, except for a pair of Asolo hiking boots, but have to wear shoes that are made on the wide side, Merrell fits me best. My normal cycling shoes are Northwave size 42.5 I think but their sizing is all jacked up. 

They are absolutely amazing boots. Have worn them down in the low single digits with no discomfort and I generally have cold feet. The other day it was about 5 degrees and after 2 hours I could start to feel it but not at all uncomfortable. You won't be sorry you ponied up the dough for these bad boys. Enjoy.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks! I ordered a pair for 45's from Tree Fort Bikes and it showed in stock, but an hour later got a backorder notice. Ended up using the Dealer List on 45Nrth's site to call dealers and had to get all the way down to Maine before I found a pair in the size and it was their last one that they we holding for someone else, but hadn't called back with payment as promised, so they are now on the way to ride some CO trails!

I tried to give you some POS Rep, but I guess with the new system I gave out my 24 hr limit already. I'll shout you some soon. Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

Where at in CO? I'm in Steamboat, always looking for fellow riders.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

akt42 said:


> Where at in CO? I'm in Steamboat, always looking for fellow riders.


Denver area & ski at Mary Jane. Use to have the Super Pass Plus that gave us 6 days at Steamboat, but this year to save money we dropped to WP only. We ride in Tabernash a lot in the summer but never ventured over to ride your area in the summer. Might have to venture over this summer if you up for playing guide for an afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to, just let me know. You might want to check but i am sure that a WP season pass gets you 6 in steamboat. I only know because the wp pass costs the same as our 6 day. That is why i opted for a salsa mukluk instead of a steamboat pass. Havn't regretted it yet!:thumbsup:


----------

